# methods



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

is there one method of fishin' that always gets you a fish when all else has failed?dropshot?carolina rig?split spot?etc..etc..etc...


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

for the past few years ive been using my fly rod on ponds and the bass nail my fly. i usually use a clouser minnow or a small mini foo jig. they love it. last week i caught 10 in a little over an hour. i just cast out and either slowly retrieve it or leave the line out and walk along the shore with it in the water.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

bright senkos or a bluegill swimbait


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

My two "go to" methods that have saved my day more times than I can count; Finesse worm on a "light" Carolina Rig" or crankin a Shad Rap on any rock or rip rap I can find.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope. Sometimes I get skunked!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shakey head always seems to get me at least one.. Never said how big though...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The sure fire method is too set your pole down, turn your back to it, get a sandwich and drink and don't pay any attention whatsoever to your pole.
I guarantee you will get a strike.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

my go to is either downsizing to a way smaller jig and trailer combo or using a worm with a small split shot.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Sometimes doing less is more. This spring, I was using a spinner bait, cause of the wind. I threw one of my famous back lashes. While the spinner was laying on the bottom, I was picking out the mess. As I was finally getting done, I saw my line twitch and start sideways. I set the hook and had a nice bass. It picked it up off of the bottom. The best advise is when things are going bad slow things down. Don't matter what your using, just slow down. Most people are like gamblers. The more they lose, the faster and more they risk.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Before I learned to slow down, it was the crankbait. Now that I have learned to slow fish...the jig and pig is the go to bait. I cannot say that what I catch is always big but I do not get skunked.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

that's true chopper.i miscast the last time i was out and as i was getting the 1st lil bit of slack out i saw my line move and ended up with i nice lil 2lber.


----------



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

my go to lure is always a Rat-l-trap.. basically cuz its dummy proof lol just crank it and you'll get a strike... in my opinion at least


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

the good ol' rattle trap.that's a lure i think everyone enjoys chunkin' n windin'.


----------



## Bass Attacker (Mar 27, 2009)

Fat Ikas have been my "go to" bait this year. Texas rigged backwards with no weight, so that after the cast, instead of the bait taking a nose dive it will glide away from you with a side to side action.


----------



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> the good ol' rattle trap.that's a lure i think everyone enjoys chunkin' n windin'.


how could you not like it? haha it just works .. what can i say


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

strike king ocoh worm texas rig or flipping a sweet beaver in to cover and you could also use the sweet beaver as a swim bait


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> The sure fire method is too set your pole down, turn your back to it, get a sandwich and drink and don't pay any attention whatsoever to your pole.
> I guarantee you will get a strike.


LOL...that is soo true. I did that last year at Leesville....4" hand poured Berly worm Texas rigged...sat down in the baot to eat a sandwich...wham a 14" bass....two more casts back to back...two more bass 13" and 15"..same tree deep water. It was cool!!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Finesse worm on a "light" Carolina Rig"...... Agree


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The old timers would call it "Split-Shotting". I just modified it a little and use Tungsten 1/8oz weight pegged about 10 inches above the hook. Then just T-rig your favorite finesse worm or bait and work it slow. Alot of times you won't feel the pick up on it, just the line moving away on you. This technique will force you to be patient and a line watcher!


----------



## Rat (Feb 19, 2008)

Texas rigged power bait worm is good, but my favorite is 1/4 ounce blue/chartreuse with white spinner bait. Single colorado blade. Works when nothing else will, even in 45 degree water.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

1) Tie line to hook. 
2) Place split shot on line directly above the hook.
3) Hook nightcrawler multiple times with hook.
4) Say quick prayer to GW Perry for where to cast.
4) Cast out and let hook and split shot sink to bottom.
5) Retreive slowly keeping split shot in contact with the bottom.
6) When fish strikes, set hook. Enjoy yourself, you deserve it!

Start with larger hook, split shot and bait and vary hook and split shot sizes to suite species of fish and water conditions. Reduce hook, split shot and bait size, as needed, until you catch something.
________
property for sale Pattaya


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

If you want to get the skunk off your back you cant go wrong with a split-shot rig. The right size shot and a black Creme worm have always worked for me. Growed up learning to catch Bass with this rig and it still works just as well today.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

If anything, it has recently been a 4-inch Yum Dinger or other Senko-type bait Texas-rigged with a 1/16 ounce sinker. Just let it drop slowly next to logs or other cover.


----------

